# Thunderbolt Stuck on "Activation" Screen.. Ideas why?



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I was just tinkering with a rom I was building and decided to flash it. Upon choosing language under the setup process it got stuck at the activation screen. It is a sense 2.1 rom and the only things I added were CRT animations, sense 3.5 camera, sense 3.0 lockscreen and volume wake. Any Ideas as to where I might have gone wrong?


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

I actually had that happen on a stock ROM when I got my phone back from Verizon. I had to bypass the activation by touching the 4 corners. My guess is that some file might be missing?


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't believe the 4-corners trick works on htc setup wizard. I only exchanged files. I've been playing with it to see if I can bypass it somehow but I'm all out of Ideas.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't think the 4 corner trick will work either. It will on Motorola Droid 3 though.

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki!


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Just thought of this. Try removing the setupwizard apk. Make sure to save it somewhere though to add it back if necessary

Sent from my Customized piece of Machinery


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

I did that and it just tried to go back into it again. I'm not sure why that happened.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Patrick A. said:


> Don't think the 4 corner trick will work either. It will on Motorola Droid 3 though.
> 
> Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki!


Maybe I'm just retarded today. Fairly certain I was thinking of my Droid X.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

